# Gold fish as bait!



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I just wanted to know. I have seen and caught wild goldfish there is a little difference between them.

I am fish nut what can I say.lol:lol:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Take this how ever you care to...Anyone Not reporting someone for violating and turning a blind eye is just as bad as the violator in my book. Rather than waiting to get home and posting on Mich-sportsman, you could have called a CO and asked the same question. 

As sportsman we all need to take ownership in the health of our resources. Continued introduction of non native species will kill the waterways of Michigan as we know it.

ok, off my soap box.:rant:


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

TrekJeff said:


> Take this how ever you care to...Anyone Not reporting someone for violating and turning a blind eye is just as bad as the violator in my book. Rather than waiting to get home and posting on Mich-sportsman, you could have called a CO and asked the same question.
> 
> As sportsman we all need to take ownership in the health of our resources. Continued introduction of non native species will kill the waterways of Michigan as we know it.
> 
> ok, off my soap box.:rant:


sounds like the original poster wasnt sure about the law, also remember to call the police the next time a friend or family member leaves a party or bar. We as citizens take ownership of the health of our fellow citizens. Just saying.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

-Axiom- said:


> When I was a kid we used to catch huge Goldfish in Mona lake, these things were 16"+.


We shoot/see quite a bit if gold fish while bowfishing. We get 2+ pounders. A lot of fun to shoot and easy to see!

Like raisinrat said Rosie reds are legal, I have bout them from bait shops. They are hard to find, haven't used them in years. Gold fish are illegal to use. Should of reported him on the spot


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Like raisinrat said Rosie reds are legal, I have bout them from bait shops. They are hard to find, haven't used them in years.


Cabela's sells Rosie Reds in their baitshop. They have had them for the past several years.


----------



## tyler2009 (Oct 23, 2008)

Duck-Hunter said:


> We shoot/see quite a bit if gold fish while bowfishing. We get 2+ pounders. A lot of fun to shoot and easy to see!
> 
> Like raisinrat said Rosie reds are legal, I have bout them from bait shops. They are hard to find, haven't used them in years. Gold fish are illegal to use. Should of reported him on the spot



I hope all of you that are so eager to report your fellow sportsmen at least confront them before you report them. Maybe the guy honestly didn't know. If anyone ever saw me doing anything unlawful, I'd expect them to confront me first and educate me rather than call the DNR. If I was a beligerant *****hole, than call. Just my opinion.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

jstfish48162 said:


> Cabela's sells Rosie Reds in their baitshop. They have had them for the past several years.



What baitshop.lol When they changed the store around they got rid of the minnow tanks.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

raisinrat said:


> What baitshop.lol When they changed the store around they got rid of the minnow tanks.


Sorry....I have not been into Cabela's in months. Didn't even know they changed the store around.



as far as reporting unlawful acts......it is up to each individual person engaging in outdoor activities such as hunting and fishing to know the laws PRIOR to entering the fields and streams.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Arent goldfish just glorified carp! Ive seen some pic's on the Saginaw bay site were guys caught them through the ice fishing. Also all small fry gold fish are bronze in color and dont get their color until they get older.


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

jstfish48162 said:


> As far as reporting unlawful acts......it is up to each individual person engaging in outdoor activities such as hunting and fishing to know the laws PRIOR to entering the fields and streams.


Since when is ignorance not an excuse?:lol:

I believe when you get a fishing license you agree to follow all fishing laws. Using a non native fish as bait should send up red flags to the average fisherman, especially with all the problems with gobys and asian carp.


----------



## DADA77 (Feb 20, 2010)

shoulda kicked over his bait bucket and taken his catch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bowhunter1670 (Sep 27, 2009)

JClark23 said:


> Pretty sure that would go under the rule of "foreign species." Kind how the Asian Carp and Snakeheads came about..... My guess.


 asain carp were imported here, for cleaning catfish pens in the farms down south on the mississippi river, and apparently they escaped.


----------



## JClark23 (Dec 15, 2010)

bowhunter1670 said:


> asain carp were imported here, for cleaning catfish pens in the farms down south on the mississippi river, and apparently they escaped.


My bad?


----------



## bowhunter1670 (Sep 27, 2009)

TrekJeff said:


> Take this how ever you care to...Anyone Not reporting someone for violating and turning a blind eye is just as bad as the violator in my book. Rather than waiting to get home and posting on Mich-sportsman, you could have called a CO and asked the same question.
> 
> As sportsman we all need to take ownership in the health of our resources. Continued introduction of non native species will kill the waterways of Michigan as we know it.
> 
> ok, off my soap box.:rant:


 Hey dont forget to call the cops on yourself the next time your doing 5 over.


----------



## spear (Oct 15, 2010)

See a few in GrindStone every year


----------



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

I was looking in the Bass Pro Shops Catalog yesterday and they have a dye for minnows. The dye really makes them look like gold fish. Page 311 of the new 2011Master Catalog


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter1670 said:


> Hey dont forget to call the cops on yourself the next time your doing 5 over.


 
Nice way to co-sign ignorance to the risk of our natural resources. When 5mph over the speed limit puts the health of our waterways in jeopordy your statement will have some value.


----------



## JJkopp (Jan 5, 2011)

You should have beat his head with the bucket.


----------

